# Poor tails



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

Anyone know the cause of increasingly wiggly tails as mice age? By 6 months old some of my mice exhibit bends and kinks in previously straight tails.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

If you mean the thick, muscly tails, it's simply because they're so muscly  not a bad sign at all. If not, I'm afraid I don't know what you mean. Maybe pictures?


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

Difficult to explain lol
Definatly not nice muscular tails.


----------

